# Tenacity to control Bermuda in Centipede lawn?



## justinhlange (Jun 16, 2018)

I learned this year to read labels...glyphosate on dormant centipede didn't work out well for the centipede or the dallisgrass I was targeting, but the bermuda is alive an well in the aftermath. Still have other areas of centipede that I couldn't afford to "treat" that are healthy, and planning to apply Certainty/Celsius mix for weed control this Summer. Was curious about whether Tenacity would suppress the thriving Bermuda?

Justin Lange


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tenacity will not do the best job of suppressing Bermuda. It is used on Bermuda fairways and lawns for the purpose of controlling weeds not susceptible to other herbicides. Sethoxydim works better for suppressing Bermuda in Centipede. It will also do things to other foreign grasses in the Centipede.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

justinhlange said:


> I learned this year to read labels...glyphosate on dormant centipede didn't work out well for the centipede or the dallisgrass I was targeting, but the bermuda is alive an well in the aftermath. Still have other areas of centipede that I couldn't afford to "treat" that are healthy, and planning to apply Certainty/Celsius mix for weed control this Summer. Was curious about whether Tenacity would suppress the thriving Bermuda?
> 
> Justin Lange


I don't know if tenacity will kill, stunt, or just discolor Bermuda grass. 
Also check out a product called Vantage.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tenacity causes temporary discoloration of Bermuda. It does a lot more to Zoysia. Vantage(Sethoxydim) does a lot more to Bermuda. Applied twice at label rate during the growing season, it will substantially affect the Bermuda.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

justinhlange said:


> I learned this year to read labels...glyphosate on dormant centipede didn't work out well for the centipede or the dallisgrass I was targeting, but the bermuda is alive an well in the aftermath. Still have other areas of centipede that I couldn't afford to "treat" that are healthy, and planning to apply Certainty/Celsius mix for weed control this Summer. Was curious about whether Tenacity would suppress the thriving Bermuda?
> 
> Justin Lange


Tenacity / triclopyr tank mix does a pretty good job on Bermuda during Spring green up when it's vulnerable, and also just prior to it going dormant to weaken it for more extensive winter kill (if you have a winter where you are). Seems like when Bermuda is healthy in Summer, nothing kills it (except shade). For me at least, tenacity alone will bleach it but it recovers. Where I am Bermuda is mostly a vexatious weed. Most here call it wire grass.


----------



## justinhlange (Jun 16, 2018)

How about that! Thanks for the tip Greendoc. Label for Sethoxydim doesn't mention Zoysia as being controlled or tolerant. 
I have some Zenith around my pool that I would like to treat also (was planning on using Fusilade in the fall). Possible that Sethoxydim would work there too?

I'm a far cry from paradise, but dare say I love my green as much. 
Justin


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

topramezone (pylex) will suppress bermudagrass in centipede, but you have to keep after it. I have not been able to completely eradicate bermuda with topramezone.


----------

